# MacOS Big Sur Compatibility Chart for Audio Plugins and Hardware



## eakwarren (Nov 18, 2020)

This may be a helpful resource for tracking plugin and hardware compatibility in MacOS Big Sur. It's a brave new world and the initial tests of the M1 chip and Big Sur look promising!

https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/big-sur-audio-compatibility-chart


----------



## Ben (Nov 18, 2020)

If you can wait, wait until the update got fixed, especially since there are major known issues:

- some older model MacBook Pro can get damaged and even the recovery partition is no longer working after the update https://basic-tutorials.com/macos-big-sur-older-macbooks-threatened-by-update-damage/
- some NI controller can get damaged or cause issues: https://support.native-instruments....013515618-macOS-11-Big-Sur-Compatibility-News


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 18, 2020)

Ben said:


> If you can wait, wait until the update got fixed, especially since there are major known issues:
> 
> - some older model MacBook Pro can get damaged and even the recovery partition is no longer working after the update https://basic-tutorials.com/macos-big-sur-older-macbooks-threatened-by-update-damage/
> - some NI controller can get damaged or cause issues: https://support.native-instruments....013515618-macOS-11-Big-Sur-Compatibility-News


Brutal. (But not surprising given its Apple.)


----------



## stingray306 (Feb 18, 2021)

Does anyone know is Kontact 5 is still supported with Big Sur? I noticed the chart says it's "current" software is supported, but I know I'm one of those weirdos who still uses Kontakt 5 for some older libraries which are not supported with Kontakt 6. I'm a little nervous about upgrading my computer.


----------



## emtea (Mar 14, 2021)

Another Kontakt 5 weirdo here. Maybe it's best to ask NI support directly. I have doubts that the answer will be that 5 is compatible now. It could be a bind.
I recently read a post on FB where someone referred to Kontakt, any version, as a 'legacy product' .Surely not?!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 21, 2021)

Add Waves to the list, none of them work.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 21, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Add Waves to the list, none of them work.


Interesting, from Waves website: 

*macOS 11.0.1* is officially supported with software version 12.0, not 12.7.
So, you have to install... an older Waves version to get it working on a new operating system? 
This company will never stop to surprise me.

Anyhow, prepare your 💰 WUP, WUP!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 21, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Interesting, from Waves website:
> 
> *macOS 11.0.1* is officially supported with software version 12.0, not 12.7.
> So, you have to install... an older Waves version to get it working on a new operating system?
> ...


Doesn’t work with 11.2.3


----------

